
The Data That Turned the World Upside Down - shawndumas
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/how-our-likes-helped-trump-win
======
ominous
Similar discussion that didn't gather much traction:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13491466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13491466)

